# Deficiency or pest...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello,

I have been noting that some of my plant get some little light spots on the leaf. I think would be due to the nutrient deficiency or maybe some kind of insect.

The leaf looks like...










What do you think??


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Look at it under a microscope or stong (30x) lens. The leaves will either look liike something ate them or it may look like it grew that way.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Xema,

Check for bugs first! Possibly mites?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> Hello Xema,
> 
> Check for bugs first! Possibly mites?


Seems as a trips attack but I can not see any of them. In prevention I added a triple action spray -anti-fungus, anti-mites and anti-aphids-


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Xema said:


> Seems as a trips attack but I can not see any of them. In prevention I added a triple action spray -anti-fungus, anti-mites and anti-aphids-


so have you seen any improvement after you have treated the plant as you described?


----------



## fatihcaner (Jan 13, 2008)

Well it is simply iron & magnesium deficiency, you have to change %20 of water two times in week.Then add some micro elements.You should continue like this untill new leaves comes out perfectly, probably you may not rescue old ones...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

fatihcaner said:


> Well it is simply iron & magnesium deficiency, you have to change %20 of water two times in week.Then add some micro elements.You should continue like this untill new leaves comes out perfectly, probably you may not rescue old ones...


I have been keeping my emersed set up crypts for years with the same fertilization routine without nothing similar to this. Apart of this some of my plants hate Ca and Mg, if I add that kind of ferts I would be losing them. 
But thank for your advise.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What did you use for anti fungus? Phosphates?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have read that domolite in an acidic substrate is a good anti fungus becuase of its high PH value


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

orlando said:


> What did you use for anti fungus? Phosphates?


Usually, I have not problems with fungus infections, but lastly I am getting more and more fungus and bacteria infections. I am not sure what could be causing this kind of infection. At the moment I am using crushed pine needles in the top of the substrate to prevent them.

About the strange spots in the leaves, I am starting to think would be a combination of pest and deficiency. Seems the plants are weakened and pests appear, when plants are healthy growing strongly there is not trace of pests.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks like spider mite damage. You can see the mites with a magnifying glass. They are small and brownish red in color. They produce a fine web over the leaf if there are many of them. 
http://mint.ippc.orst.edu/images/spidermites_i.jpg


----------

